# Noob with 6 week old Bearded Dragon needs advice :)



## Laughing Buddha (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello People

I picked up my 6 week old Dragon on Thursday. Like most new owners I'm a little nervous.
I have done loads of research to make sure I have doen things correctly. I have a few questions, but first i'll tell you a little about my Dragon.
It lives in a 4x2x2 foot wood viv, correct temps, tile substrate. 
It's is not really eating anything. On the first day it ate 2 crickets from the tweezers but after that it just kept turning his head away. Yesterday I let one lose in its viv and it scared him so i took it out. This morning I put in a salad of squash, cress and raddish. It didn't like the look of it and started to puff out it's beard. When the food didn't react it started arm waving







I fell back to sleep and when i woke up 2 hours later there was a piece of poo on the floor near the food and I think a little of the salad was gone. I don't have a hide as I heard it's not good for babies, but i do have some plastic plants hanging from the top of the viv and it loves to climb up and sleeping there. On the first 2 days it climbed up exactly at 6pm and went to sleep at 7pm(lights out). Today it climbed up at about 3pm when rain started to pour down, it half closed its eyes and stayed there intil 6/7ish at lights out the fell asleep. Yesterday morning he stayed there for 2 hours then i helped it down with a sheet of slate and it ran straight to the basking spot. This morning I turned on the lights (7am) went to the toilet and it climbed down on t's own. 
It seems happy enough but not ready for me to hold it yet. It comes to the glass door sometimes and even watched some UFC this morning lol So I just want to know is this all normal? Also my second question is what vit supliments are best for babies?

Here's a picture




Thanks









P.S this is a great site by the way


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

He probably won't eat much for a couple if weeks as he will be adjusting to his new home. When he's settled you will wish he didn't eat as much as mine is 16 weeks old and gets through about 6 tubs of hoppers and a bag of 100 roaches from frank e on this forum. I don't use crickets as 1. The escape and have even found them upstairs in the bathroom and bedroom (mrs wasn't happy lol) 2. You have to take them all out the viv at night as they are nocturnal and can nibble the beardie while he sleeps.

With regards to handling, again wait for a couple of weeks before handling but to help him get used to you feed him now and again by hand but not too much as he will want hand feeding all the time which isn't good for you or him as he needs to hunt to get his exercise.

To finish off congratulations on your new beardie, they are great and boy do they start to grow. My kids love mine and have learnt so much about them and me. They explain everything to guests we have round and love telling them about their 3rd eye ( the dot just in the middle behind their eyes.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Sorry missed part about supps, I use calcium powder and nutrabal on alternate days but I have read on her you can use nutrabal daily but I still do mine on alternate days.


----------



## Laughing Buddha (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I just orded Zoo Med reptivite as advised by a member on another forum.

As far as crickets go I have a big tub thats almost 2 foot high so they can't escape (free range crickets lol) and I have another tub to feed my dragon in when he gets used to being handled. I was wondering if anyone sells cheeap live food here. I use Reptilekeeping The Online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment. at the moment.

Thanks


----------

